# Long A's



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The last few months Ive been painting bommers to get some odd colors. I was wondering what you guys think. Bigger dots? Less of them? Also found a couple new that were the stars and stripes. Saved one and plan on getting some fish casting and trollin on the other. Believe it or not it does get the fish! My biggest Skeeter eye casting at 29in. on the red white and blue.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Those baits look great to me. Nice job!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks man! They dont make them like they used too.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Jig. I like the smaller spots, but they all look great.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They look just fine !


----------

